# Beyma 8MC500ND, 8MC300ND



## aroonkl (May 21, 2017)

Are these good drivers to match HLCD ? Little pricey but have great spec. Compare to 8G40, they have Neodymium and handle more power, specially 8MC500ND 500W AES (8G40 250W). Xmax is close but Xdamage is higher at 42mm peak to peak (8G40 23mm). Depth is nearly the same 100mm to 96mm.

How does 8MC500ND sound with HLCD in car? Does it have good midrange?


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

It’s got a shorter coil , that where the efficiency most likely comes from 
Comparing to the 8g40


It will probably do better in the midrange as far as efficiency goes and not do as good down low

But overall it looks like it’s up to the task fairly well as long as your acoustic reinforcing between 70-100 and aren’t trying to drive it into a big dip in that part of the response, it might get a little spitty with a lot of power if that be the case. But that being said almost all HE midbass do that, the added coil length on the g40 will give you more flexibility, the Stevens mb8 is even more.

The added xdam doesn’t mean a whole lot as far as linearity once the coil leaves the gap. In a sealed enclosure the compliance has some room to breathe it looks like, or a ported enclosure tuned higher and a shallow crossover takes it into unloading. There a few reasons they would have put a lot of physical travel on the compliance, I’m not a speaker designer so I don’t really know, maybe Eric would be better to speak to that. But again overal it should work nice


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

I have the 10MC700Nd's. In terms of "cleanliness" of the harmonic distortion, they beat out every other 10" midbass that I tested in my 10" Monster Midbass battle, and I tested some pretty bada## european heavyweights!

The 8" versions should perform on-par with the best of the best, IMO. Pay little attention to that Xdamage or Xmax figures, or you will end up with folded cones. These are midbass-midranges, to be used at the lowest perhaps in the 100Hz range for a HPF, so even if the coil/spider/surround allow such travel, the cone edge will almost guaranteed to be folded if you ask me. The maximum I would allow one of those 8" Beyma's to travel is perhaps ~5-7mm one-way, ever.

Not pictured here are the three pairs of Faital Pro 10s that I already got rid of.


----------

